# Advice Needed Lab freaking out



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a female lab that's about a year and a half now. She has done really well in her training and we were able to hunt over her last year, from land or from a boat. 

Well the last two times I have taken her out on our wakeboarding boat she starts freaking out when someone gets in the water. She tries constantly to jump in to I guess go get the person. If we let her go she swims to the person then swims back to the boat. But the whole time someone is in the water she is whining, barking, trying to get in. I'm not sure what to do to correct her behavior. It's like she completely zones out, she normally is obedient, but with this its like she is so fixated on the person in the water she doesn't respond to anything, the e collar, touch, or voice. Has anyone had anything like this happen to them? Any suggestions or would it be better to leave her home. My biggest fear is that this behavior transfers over to the duck boat and that simply isn't acceptable so I am hoping to nip this in the bud. When everybody is in the boat she is just fine, its just when someone is in the water.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably not a ski dog. My dog doesn't go fishing with me- not going to reprimand him for one thing but expect him to do that when bird hunting- He just doesn't get to go walk the river with me and that mall inconvience is certainly worth it come bird season.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Your dog is probably just very protective of people. She thinks that they're drowning and need her help.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Obviously there is something about the experience that is up setting her. The only thing that comes to mind is to take her to a beach and go in the water and swim with her several times.???? Maybe she just wants to be with the person in the water??? If so, maybe let her visit and then after she tires let her back in? You just may have to put up with the whining until she decides to adapt or leave her home until she matures??? I'm not a dog trainer so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

coachchris said:


> Any suggestions or would it be better to leave her home.


Answered your own question. To me that's just not an activity the dog needs to be a part of. I say leave her home or if your out camping for the weekend leave her at camp with someone or in a crate till you get back


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

does she do it at all when the boat is moving or just when there is someone in the water?


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

I generally don't take her out with us and probably will just leave her home. She is fine when everybody is in the boat she will just lay down or sit on a seat. She is even fine when someone is in the water with her. I can swim with her and just throw her some fun retrieves and she doesn't seem to have any problems. It's only when someone is getting towed behind the boat that she has an issue, and since that's usually why we go to the lake, she can make the trip a little cumbersome.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I bet she does the same thing if she was in the house or back yard and some one goes outside or outside of the yard . Just wants to be with people and what they are doing.


----------

